# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Κατοικίδια κουκουβαγιακια!

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2



----------


## vicky_ath

Το έχω δει πριν λίγο καιρό το συγκεκριμένο βιντεάκι κ θέλω τόοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο πολύ ένα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παντως κρατας και μια επιφυλαξη οταν βλεπεις τα ομορφα νυχακια της!

----------


## tarirs

Παντως εχει πολλη πλακα οταν γυρνανε το κεφαλι...σαν τηλεκατευθυνομενα ειναι...χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## ria

πολυ γλυκο το βιντεακι ..αν μεγαλωσει βεβαια ισως να μην ειναι τοσο γλυκο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Έλιωσα με το βλέμμα της όταν την χαϊδευε...Αλλά δε νομίζω να μπορούσα να έχω τέτοιο κατοικίδιο εξαιτίας της τροφής της :Happy:

----------


## Nick

Ωραίο ζώο αλλά μην ξεχνάμε τα ένστικτα του και την τροφή του!
Άσε που είναι και πολύ φτηνό.....700ευρώ έχει αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## daras

ειχα απο μικρος απωθημενο μια τυτω (μα τι απωθημενα μπορει να εχει κανεις)..και εφτασε ο καιρος που βρηκα πριν λιγα χρονια διαθεσιμη μεγαλωμενη απο ανθρωπο (τιμη 400 ευρω)....αλλα οι ιδιαιτεροτητες αυτων των ειδων με κανανε να το ξανασκεφτω....
μπορεσα ομως να τη χαιδεψω και να την παρω στο χερι μου. δε μπορειτε να φανταστειτε ποσο μαλακο ειναι το φτερωμα της...σαν πεπλο ομιχλης.
θα μεινει παντως απωθημενο....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jk21

αν μεγαλωσει το συγκεκριμενο πουλι - α  δεν ειμαι σιγουρος καθολου οτι θα μπορει να συμπεριφερθει  -ουν σαν κανονικα ειδη κουκουβαγιας .οι κινησεις του ατομου στο βιντεο δεν ειναι κινησεις αναπτυξης ενος νεοσσου προς ανεξαρτητοποιηση εστω σε εκτροφη  καποιων κυβικων μετρων οπου θα απελευθερωνεται φυσικη λεια υπο  μορφη μικρων ζωων ή κρεατος (πχ κοτοπουλο ) .θα μεγαλωσει αλλα θα ειναι ενα πουλι που θα μοιαζει περισσοτερο με παπαγαλο που αντι ηλιοσπορο θα θελει μπουτακι απο κοτοπουλο ....

----------


## Theodor77

Εγω να κανω τωρα μια ερωτηση .
Οι κουκουβαγιες ορμανε στους πολυ μεγαλους παπαγαλους , σαν ας πουμε Υάκινθος Μακάο η και λιγο μικροτερους  ?

----------


## ninos

πωπω.....τι γλυκάαααααααα

----------


## Bill

το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν προκειται ποτε να μπει ποντικι στο σπιτι σου!!! :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## koukoulis

Δηλαδή επιτρέπεται η εμπορία τέτοιων άγριων ειδών; Και αν ναι, παρά το γεγονός του ότι φαίνεται εξαιρετικά δελεαστικό ένα κουκουβαγακι, να το πάρεις και να το κλείσεις σε ένα κλουβί; Μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά παράλογο...μόνο και μόνο για να το βλέπεις η να το έχεις να φτασεις να συνδραμεις στη φυλάκιση του.

----------


## Nick

Συνήθως αυτοί που έχουν αυτά τα ζώα τα ταΐζουν εκτός από κρεατάκι και ζωντανά για να μην χάνουν τα ένστικτα τους ή τα χρησιμοποιούν για κυνήγι.
Πάντως εγώ είμαι κατά στο να έχεις κάποιος ένα τέτοιο ζώο για κατοικίδιο.....να πάρω μία κουκουβάγια και να την κάνω παπαγάλο δεν το βλέπω σωστό.

----------


## vag21

συμφωνω με τον νικο.

----------


## jk21

υπο συνθηκες και με υπαρξη απαραιτητων χαρτιων που να καλυπτουν τους κανονες τις συνθηκης cites απο νομιμους εκτροφεις του εξωτερικου και με εισαγωγη απο ΝΟΜΙΜΟΥΣ (που εχουν αδεια απο το ελληνικο κρατος ! υπαρχει σχετικη λιστα στο αρμοδιο υπουργειο ) ναι .υπαρχουν εκτροφες στο εξωτερικο με καταλληλους χωρους .το τι γινεται εδω ... εν πασει περιπτωσει ... τα γνωστα

----------


## Nick

Εδώ ξέρουμε τι γίνετε...τα παίρνουμε από τις φωλιές και τα βάζουμε και δαχτυλίδι για τα μάτια του κόσμου,όπως και με τις καρδερίνες.
Είναι κρίμα αυτά τα αρπακτικά να ζουν σε κλουβί.

----------


## daras

> Δηλαδή επιτρέπεται η εμπορία τέτοιων άγριων ειδών; Και αν ναι, παρά το γεγονός του ότι φαίνεται εξαιρετικά δελεαστικό ένα κουκουβαγακι, να το πάρεις και να το κλείσεις σε ένα κλουβί; Μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά παράλογο...μόνο και μόνο για να το βλέπεις η να το έχεις να φτασεις να συνδραμεις στη φυλάκιση του.



οπως ειπε ο Δημητρης, υπο συνθηκες καποια πραγματα επιτρεπονται. αυτη που ειχα βρει εγω ηταν απο νομιμο κατοχο αρπακτικων πτηνων με τα απαραιτητα χαρτια και αδειες. τα πουλια φυσικα δε διαβιωναν σε κλουβια αλλα σε περιφραγμενους χωρους οπου μπορουσαν να πετανε και τους οποιους επισκεφθηκαμε. αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που δεν αποκτησα..μιας και το δωματιο που ειχα σκοπο να της προσφερω μου φαινοταν μικρο. εστω και αν σε αντιπαραβολη ειναι σαν να εχεις ενα καναρινι στο κλουβι.
καποια πουλια ηταν ελευθερα να πεταξουν μιας και ηταν εκπαιδευμενα και σε περιπτωση που χανονταν ειχαν πομπο. πιο ελευθερα δηλαδη απο τους παπαγαλους μας που σχεδον ολοι* μονο* με λουρακι τους αφηνουμε εξω απο το σπιτι.

αρκετα αρπακτικα πτηνα "εμπορευονται". το ποσο "ηθικο" ειναι αυτο...δε μπορω να το πω...γιατι κατι παρομοιο δεν ειναι και η διατηρηση αλλων πουλιων? μπορω να αφησω π.χ. τα καναρινια που γεννεες κ γενεες αναπαραγονται στην αιχμαλωσια...αλλα καποια π.χ. ιθαγενη πουλια που ειναι F1, F2...F3..μπορει να γεννηθηκαν στην αιχμαλωσια...αλλα εχουν το ιδιο δικαιωμα να πετουν ελευθερα οσο ενα γερακι η μια κουκουβαγια.
δεν μαχομαι τους κατοχους ιθαγενων πτηνων-καθε αλλο-...απλα αναγνωριζω τα ιδια δικαιωματα σε ενα γερακι και σε μια καρδερινα.
 το ιδιο καταπιεζονται τα ενστικτα του γερακιου που δεν κυνηγα...το ιδιο και τα ενστικτα ενος μικρου πτηνου που δε βοσκει ελευθερο στα λιβαδια και τους αγρους αποσπωντας με τον τροπο που η φυση του εμαθε την τροφη του. 
ισως απλα εμεις δεν ειμαστε συνηθισμενοι στην ιδεα οτι μπορουμε να διατηρουμε και αρπακτικα ειδη πτηνων. απαραιτητη προυποθεση βεβαια να τα διατηρουμε σωστα. οπως μπορουμε να προσφερουμε ενα ανετο κλουβι και καλη τροφη σε εναν καρποντακο..ετσι καποιοι (πολυ λιγοτεροι φυσικα) μπορουν να προσφερουν ανεση και καλη τροφη σε ενα αρπακτικο.

παρεπιπτοντως την ταινια "Κes" την εχετε δει? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kes_(film)

----------


## panos70

Οσο υπαρχει ζητηση θα υπαρχει και εκτροφη κσι αιχμαλωσια του συγκεκριμενου ειδους  με ολα τα παραπλευρα που το ακολουθουν,γιαυτο καλο ειναι να μην υπαρχει ζητηση

----------


## daras

πραγμα βεβαια Πανο μου που ισχυει για πολλα πολλα ειδη πτηνων συντροφιας που διατηρουμε στα κλουβια μας...  :wink:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

γιατι η κουκουβαγια να πρεπει να ζεθ μονο στη φυση και σαν κατοικιδιο να μην ειναι ηθικο και ο παπαγαλος να ειναι φυσιολογικο? ή εισαι κατα και δεν εχεις τιποτα σε κλουβι ή εισαι υπερ υπο προϊποθεσεις(που αναφερονται πιο πανω) απο εκει και περα οσο ελευθερη αξιζει να ειναι μια κουκουβαγια αλλο τοσο αξιζει και ενα ζεμπρακι και ενα παπαγαλακι...

----------


## vikitaspaw

ψυχουλα μου ομορφη!! Τελειο ειναι αλλα για κατοικιδιο...δεν!! Ειμαι κατα!!

----------


## koukoulis

δεν είμαι σίγουρος παιδιά... ειλικρινά θα μου φαινόταν εξαιρετικά δελεαστικό να έχω συντροφιά ένα αρπακτικό πτηνο. αλλα όταν λέω σύντροφο, εννοώ σύντροφο και όχι κλεισμένο στο κλουβί. απλώς να πηγαίνει και να ρχεται. το σπίτι του δλδ να είναι στο σπίτι μου. φυσικά κατανοώ πλήρως το ρομαντισμό αν όχι την ουτοπία της παρπανω επιθυμίας μου. επίσης αντιλαμβάνομαι τους ανθρώπους που χρησιμοποιούν τα πουλιά στο κυνήγι, αλλα δε μου αρέσει καθόλου που τα κλείνουν κάπου με το πέρας του κυνηγιού. όσον αφορά τις f - γενιές εξημερωμενων πουλιών, ειλικρινά μου προκαλούν σχεδόν θλίψη. από την άλλη κι εγώ έχω 2 καναρίνια, τα οποία προέρχονται απο κάποιους  αγριους και κυρίως ελεύθερους προγόνους και το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορούν να επιβιώσουν ελεύθερα στη φύση μου δίνει μια δικαιολογία να τα έχω, αλλα μακάρι να μπορούσα να τα επανένταξω και ας μην τα είχα. το ότι τα προμηθευτηκα δε σημαίνει ότι οι πρόγονοι τους δεν ήταν άγριοι, ούτε ότι με τον τρόπο μου δεν συντηρω έστω κι εκ των υστέρων ένα καθεστώς παρελθοντικης αιχμαλωσιας άγριου είδους. αλλά το να συνηγορησω, έστω και ανπολυ θα το επιθυμούσα να πάρω ένα άγριο είδος, έστω κι αν αυτο προέρχεται απο f3 γενιά, μου φαίνεται εσφαλμενο, τουλάχιστον για την ιδιοσυγκρασία μου. φυσικά όλες οι παραπάνω απόψεις ακούγονται και είναι κατα βάση συγκεχυμενες, αλλά στη ζωή συχνά πυκνά κάνουμε αυτο που επικυρωνεται μέσα μας και όχι ο,τι επιτασει η λογική, η ηθική κι ενίοτε η ανάγκη. αν βάλουμε στους παραπάνω συλλογισμους και το ότι ο άνθρωπος ενημέρωσε κάποια ζώα βασικά γιατί τα είχε ανάγκη, το ζήτημα περιπλέκεται ακόμη περισσότερο. όλα τα παραπάνω τα γράφω διότι κι ο ίδιος προβληματιζομαι καιψαχνω να βρω τα όρια και όχι φυσικά για να κρίνω όσους έχουν διαφορετική άποψη. στο τέλος πολλα ζητήματα είναι θέμα συνείδησης του καθενός.

----------


## daras

ακριβως Γιαννη...ολοι ψαχνομαστε γιαυτο και ο διαλογος ειναι εποικοδομητικος παντα ακομη και οταν δε συμφωνουμε. οι αποψεις μας επισης μεταβαλλονται με το χρονο και τις εμπειριες που αποκτουμε και με την ωριμανση της σκεψης. κατι που υποστηριζεις σημερα μπορει να μη το υιοθετεις αυριο...η να μετανιωσεις για πραγματα που εκανες...ανθρωπινα ειναι ολα αυτα...
το σιγουρο παντως ειναι πως οσο το "ψαχνουμε"...ειναι υπερ μας.
οσον αφορα το θεμα μας....οταν βλεπω ενα γερακι εκπαιδευμενο να πετα ελευθερο και να μπορει να φυγει...αλλα να μη το κανει...ειλικρινα πιστευω οτι ειναι σε καλυτερη μοιρα απο το καναρινι μου που αν το αφησω στο μπαλκονι...μη τον ειδατε τον Παναη...

----------


## koukoulis

> ....οταν βλεπω ενα γερακι εκπαιδευμενο να πετα ελευθερο και να μπορει να φυγει...αλλα να μη το κανει...ειλικρινα πιστευω οτι ειναι σε καλυτερη μοιρα απο το καναρινι μου που αν το αφησω στο μπαλκονι...μη τον ειδατε τον Παναη...


Αυτά που γράφεις είναι πράγματι μια άλλη οπτική,πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα μάλιστα. Τελικά πολλά ζητήματα είναι θέματα συγκριτικής: από που ξεκινάμε,τι δεδομένα θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε για τους συλλογισμούς μας, που έχουμε την τάση να φτάσουμε, έως που αξίζει ή αντέχουμε να πάμε κλπ. Αν συγκρίνεις λοιπόν με το καναρίνι το εκπαιδευμένο γεράκι είναι πολυ διαφορετικό από το να το συγκρίνεις με το ελεύθερο γεράκι ή το άγριο καναρίνι.

Φιλικά

----------


## jk21

αν αυτος που θα αναλαβει την εκτροφη μια κουκουβαγιας μπορει να της εξασφαλισει ενα περιβαλλον  να συμπεριφερεται οπως στη φυση (οπως γινεται σε σοβαρες ευρωπαικες εκτροφες ) και αν μιλαμε παντα για πουλια που εχουν ηδη γεννηθει σε τετοιες εκτροφες και εκπληρουν την ευρωπαικη νομοθεσια ,τοτε ειναι θεμιτο οπως θεμιτη ειναι και οποια εξημερωση γινεται σε πουλι που εχει μεγαλωσει και με τους γονεις του και δεν εχει αρπαχθει απο αυτους για αλλοτριους εγωιστικους και κτητικους λογους του ανθρωπου .οποιαδηποτε αλλη περιπτωση ειτε αφορα παπαγαλο ειτε καρδερινα ειτε οτι αλλο για μενα ειναι κοινα κατακριτεα

----------


## Theodor77

Δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις , αλλα η πρωτη κουκουβαγια στο βιντεακι δειχνει να το απολαμβανει τοσο μα τοσο πολυ , που δεν λεγεται .
Ουτε σκυλος δεν απολαμβανει τοσο πολυ τα χαδια του αφεντικου του .

----------


## Snowbird

αφήστε που μου φίνεται κ λίγο πονηρή. :Angel09:

----------

